# high everyone ... my tank is always cloudy



## the bear (Nov 24, 2014)

I have a 20 gal tank with 8 small fish in it I clean my tank once a week and it is never clear it has been going for about 4 months I thought I had a 29 gal tank so I have a 30 - 60 gal filter .... because my tank is always cloudy I have bought lots of crap to put in it but I'm scared it will hurt my fish lol so I have aquarium salt and this other stuff that is supposed to make it clear ....what am I doing wrong


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Sounds frustrating?
do you have a test kit to check water parameters?
Eitherway ,don't mess with the filter anymore for a month or more!
You can/should change water,but properly for the fish and bacteria.
All food MUST be eaten in UNDER 2 minutes.
This is the most important thing to start with;STOP adding pollution to tank!
Fish can do fine with way less food then most think.
Get an API liquid master kit(with glass vials) if you can and post the results for ;
pH,ammonia,nitrIte,nitrAte and gH(all in master kit I believe?).
Knowing where your water is at ASAP is the difference between life and death for fish.
Some may say that cloudy water is part of cycling(BUT NOT FOR 4 MONTHS), so we will agree that there is a bacterial inbalance that needs to be addressed.
Cloudy water is most often caused by overfeeding(notice how I jump back and forth between two things?),so feed only 1 every 3 days for next 3 feedings.Change water as scheduled(hopefully around 30-50% tank volume)2 times during 9 day feeding cycle.


----------



## Wild Fishes (Nov 23, 2014)

the bear said:


> I have a 20 gal tank with 8 small fish in it I clean my tank once a week and it is never clear it has been going for about 4 months I thought I had a 29 gal tank so I have a 30 - 60 gal filter .... because my tank is always cloudy I have bought lots of crap to put in it but I'm scared it will hurt my fish lol so I have aquarium salt and this other stuff that is supposed to make it clear ....what am I doing wrong


"Never" just put chemicals in your tank "helter skelter".

As advised above, the first thing to do is change water, if its cloudiness caused by not cleaning your substrate good enough at setup, or rotting food items, and the over powered filtration keeping those stirred up, this will give you a quicker clean up.

Also, advised was a good test kit. It is always better to eliminate water chemistry as the issue.

The most important thing, is simply dont just guess, and make things worse.

Try to determine the actual cause, then treat effectively.


----------



## the bear (Nov 24, 2014)

Ok so just so we are all on the same page I clean my water two times a week I vacuum my gravel on the second cleaning and I do about a 30% water change the only chemicals I use are jungle brand start right and prime concentrated conditioner for marine and freshwater ... seachem ( if this matters ) .... I feed with food that is made just for glowfish but it sounds like I over feed I give them a small pinch in the morning and at night (my fish are very happy lol ) ... I have a smaller filter that I got then didn't think it was working so I got a bigger one I also have a bubble bar in the back of my tank that is at a slow bubble thank you very much for your help


----------



## Wild Fishes (Nov 23, 2014)

Sorry i understood you to say (Quote) because my tank is always cloudy I have bought lots of crap to put in it but I'm scared it will hurt my fish.


----------

